# Mike Tyson vs. Kevin McBride.



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2005)

Unbelievable. I thought he had some guts for fighting at 38 years old, but he quit after 6 rounds when he was ahead on 2 cards! From:
http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news?slug=ap-tyson-mcbride&prov=ap&type=lgns



> The sixth round was bizarre even by the standards of a fighter once banned from boxing for biting Evander Holyfield's ears.
> 
> Tyson tried to break McBride's arm in the final round, then tried to hit him low. When all else failed he aimed his head at McBride's forehead, butting him and opening a cut next to his left eye.
> 
> "I was desperate,'' Tyson said. "I wanted to win.''


 Let's hope this is the end. Try out for a judge's position on _American Idol_, Iron Mike!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 12, 2005)

It is interesting how things eventually turn out, after all he was once the "baddest man in the planet", no one wanted to fight him back then.  I often wonder what happenned to him, he seemed to have such a bright future ahead of him in that sport, then it all collapsed for him.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 12, 2005)

I think he should hang it up and just become a street thug.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 12, 2005)

I won't miss him.

Anybody care to bet he dies in poverty?  And by violence?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2005)

According to the article, he's still deeply in debt, so the poverty seems a good bet. As to violence--well, he does have a record in that regard. Implicit in your comments is the suggestion that he'll die young, and I suspect that's true.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 12, 2005)

He was (and by accounts still is) just a street thug who managed to make it into the spotlight.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2005)

Although I don't like Mike Tyson, it's a sad thing to see.  Here, you had a young man that was well-developed under the watchful eye of his adopted father, Cus D'Amato.  Ol' Cus kept him in line, while teaching him the finer points about boxing.  As a result, you had a soft-spoken individual, who was quite skilled at throwing some very nice combinations that ended up planting his opponents on the floor.  

Tyson's downfall really started after D'Amato passed away, leaving him with nobody to look out for his own welfare.  While this was the start of a somewhat slow descent, the falling was accelerated by his association with several unwholesome individuals, such as Robin Givens, and especially Don King.  Then there was the matter of the prison sentence.  With Givens, and especially King, bleeding him dry of $$$, and his own lavish spending, it wasn't really surprising to see that even though he had earned 75 million in one year (the first Holyfield fight), that he was all but broke.  

Poor Cus is probably rolling around in his grave at this time, wondering what the heck went wrong.  Had Cus been alive, you would probably have seen an undefeated, undisputed champion still in excellent condition today.  Instead, we are left with a man (and calling Tyson a man is rather questionable, given the nature of the beast) who is broken down, uncontrolled, and in a whole world of a mess.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike Tyson was the most carefully managed and manipulated heavy weight fighter in history.  The days of Iron mike is littered with the assorted soup cans and aging fighters that marked Tyson's storied climb thru the heavyweight division.  
As far as the story of Cus keeping Mike on the straight and narrow.  Ask ted Atlas (ex trainer) or better yet ask some of the unfortunate high school classmates!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 14, 2005)

He was a force to be reckoned with once apon a time, but that was long ago. The most famous line in boxing "Protect yourself at all times". Mike couldn't protect himself out of the ring. I'd say he self destructed, but he had plenty of help. As much as I never want to see him in the ring again, (and haven't since Holyfield 1) I'd like to see him stick to his medication and beome an announcer. Being a true student of the sport, he's probably forgotten more about boxing than most people ever knew. I know he'd probably blow that opportunity if it arose also, though.


Well, we all reap what we sow, eh?


----------



## Tremble (Jun 14, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Although I don't like Mike Tyson, it's a sad thing to see. Here, you had a young man that was well-developed under the watchful eye of his adopted father, Cus D'Amato. Ol' Cus kept him in line, while teaching him the finer points about boxing. As a result, you had a soft-spoken individual, who was quite skilled at throwing some very nice combinations that ended up planting his opponents on the floor.
> 
> Tyson's downfall really started after D'Amato passed away, leaving him with nobody to look out for his own welfare. While this was the start of a somewhat slow descent, the falling was accelerated by his association with several unwholesome individuals, such as Robin Givens, and especially Don King. Then there was the matter of the prison sentence. With Givens, and especially King, bleeding him dry of $$$, and his own lavish spending, it wasn't really surprising to see that even though he had earned 75 million in one year (the first Holyfield fight), that he was all but broke.
> 
> Poor Cus is probably rolling around in his grave at this time, wondering what the heck went wrong. Had Cus been alive, you would probably have seen an undefeated, undisputed champion still in excellent condition today. Instead, we are left with a man (and calling Tyson a man is rather questionable, given the nature of the beast) who is broken down, uncontrolled, and in a whole world of a mess.


Don king had his reptilian hooks into Mike long before Cus died.
It was the Rocky story gone bad.
Mikes Adrienne was maybe a bit better looking, but she was a soulless moneygrabbing harpie.
In a fairy tale though, had Mike gone back to Cus, then we'd all be living happily ever after.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 14, 2005)

A crystal clear example of how being able to kick *** doesn't really mean **** when it comes to living life.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I think he should hang it up and just become a street thug.


 
You win the prize:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051110/ap_on_sp_bo_ne/box_tyson_cameraman



> Mike Tyson was questioned by police early Thursday after a television cameraman accused the former heavyweight champion of assaulting him outside a nightclub.


----------

